# Famous people with thyroid troubles



## chopper

Use this thread to post the names of famous people with known Thyroid trouble. Just go down a list and add to it. We'll compile it eventually and make it a sticky.

Joe Piscopo (Saturday Night Live) (Thyroid Cancer)
Oprah Winfrey
Jillian Michaels (Biggest Loser)
Kelly Osbourne (Ozzie's daughter)
Rod Stewart (Singer)
Kim Alexis (Supermodel)
Gail Devers (Olympian)
Ben Crenshaw (Pro Golfer)
Carl Lewis (Olympian)
George H. W. Bush (President suffered Graves' disease)
Barbara Bush (First Lady, Graves Disease)
Millie The Dog (The Bush's dog was even treated for a thyroid condition)​


----------



## CA-Lynn

Good grief! Something strange must have been in the White House soup!


----------



## GD Women

*Spate of Thyroid Cases Baffles U.S. Army Special Forces unit *
Graves disease struck Special Force unit in late 1990s 
A dramatic spike in cases of an overactive thyroid struck a U.S. Army Special Forces unit in the late 1990s,
and Army doctors are at a loss to explain why. 
Military physicians say the unit, based in Fort Campbell, Ky., 
had eight cases of apparent Graves disease over a 21-month period ending in 1999. That's 62 times the expected incidence of the condition in young men, who seldom contract the autoimmune disorder.
Palm Beach Post: Palm Beach & Treasure Coast news, sports, entertainment, jobs, cars, homes -

*Peter Gotti *- the head of the Gambino Crime family in New York, 
brother of the "Teflon Don John Gotti, convicted of money laundering, 
and racketeering, has requested a reduced sentence because 
he has a thyroid condition, and is blind in one eye. 
The disease was not named in the L.A. Times article. 
Maybe he has Graves' Disease with a rare 
complication of blindness from Thyroid Eye disease.

From: L.A.Times, Page.A10, 4/2/2004 by John Goldman

*Court TV Online - TRIALS - Michigan v. Schmitz Retrial *
Jonathan Schmitz 1995 slaying of a fellow guest on "The Jenny Jones Show." 
Murdered Amedure in the heat of anger or rage. 
In response to the first-degree murder charge, the defense maintained that Schmitz suffered from diminished capacity and did not realize what he was doing when he shot Amedure to death. The defense focused on Schmitz's history of mental instability and his suffering from Graves disease 
and severe depression before the shooting

*New World Disorder*
The case involved a 34-year-old man with a thyroid condition who was being treated with radioactive iodine. 
Three weeks after treatment, he complained to his doctors that he'd been strip-searched twice at Manhattan subway stations.
"Police had identified him as emitting radiation and had detained him for further questioning," according to the letter in Wednesday's Journal of the American Medical Association

*President John Adams:* Health & Medical History
....maybe hyperthyroid Ferling and Braverman suggest the underlying cause of Adams' erratic behavior and ...

*Gollum* Name at birth: Sméagol
Date of Birth: c. the year 2430 of the third age 
Place of Birth: J.R.R. Tolkien's universe of Middle-earth 
Date of Death: March 25, 3019 of the third age 
Claim to Fame: A deformed Hobbit who lived to the age of 589 due to the effects of the Ring 
A fictional character from Tolkien's Hobbit trilogy
According to a tongue-in-cheek article published in the
British Medical Journal in December 2004,
......his bulging eyes and weight loss may have been caused by hyperthyroidism


----------



## GD Women

*Bree Amer *(born 1982) was a contestant on Big Brother Australia 2004...............Thyroid Cancer
from the Gold Coast, in Queensland. July 29, 2006, The Sydney Morning Herald reported that a doctor noticed a lump on Amer's neck while watching a broadcast of Big Brother Friday Night Live, and urged her to see a doctor. 
Amer has since undergone two surgeries for removal of thyroid cancer, 
and also had radiation therapy. However, she is now healthy again.

*Amazing Catherine Bell* Actress Catherine Bell (JAG, Army Wives)......... Thyroid Cancer 
is a thyroid cancer survivor. In 1989 was diagnosis with thyroid cancer 
At the age of 19. The 39 year old, UCLA premed student and 
Anti-Psychiatry Scientologist Catherine Bell is Thyroid Cancer Survivors Association (ThyCa) Celebrity Spokesperson .

*D-Backs pitcher Davis *has thyroid cancer | Arizona Diamondbacks ... ............Thyroid Cancer
Doug Davis 32-year-old pitcher for the Arizona Diamondbacks 
just had surgery for thyroid cancer. He had surgery on April 10, 08. 
Davis said his mother had the same cancer and made a full recovery,
and his sister had her thyroid removed as well.

*Coby Karl *- 24, is a son of NBA coach and former player
George Karl.......Thyroid Cancer
Thyroid cancer papillary carcinoma and cancerous lymph nodes

*Ty Morrison* Quits - Jays Blog - Grand Canyon University's 6-foot-8, 225-pound senior, .......Graves' Disease
the nation's former #1 ranked junior college basketball star Arizona Preps. Phoenix, Ariz. native was in his first year with the Bluejays after transferring in from Redlands Community College. Morrison decided to leave the team for personal reasons after struggling with Graves Disease during the last six months. The junior forward indicated that he felt he wasn't making the progress he wanted to and has returned home in an effort to get healthy.
http://www.polyfro.com/jaysblog/2006/12/ty-morrison-quits.html

*Kelly Osbourne* 22 year old pop star and daughter......Has not been confirmed which thyroid disorder but suspect Hyperthyroidism of reality TV's Sharon Osbourne and her rocker husband Ozzy struggles with thyroid problems. She is refusing treatment last reported Jun 4, 2006
Probably the true reason for all her weight loss! is - Kelly Osbourne's Urine-Stained Drug Hell and Kelly and Jack Osbourne Say They Began Abusing Drugs When They Were 13

*Linda Ronstadt* - July 15, 1946 ......... Hashimoto's
Linda Ronstadt suffers from a chronic, debilitating disease --and friends believe it triggered her bizarre headline-making "meltdown" in Las Vegas. Of course the "meltdown" was her praise for Michael Moore during several of her concerts. Big deal. Now thats a meltdown?

*Oprah Winfrey..............*Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
October 2007 issue of O: The Oprah Magazine, features more specifics on Oprah's recent thyroid problems, in her own words. 
http://www2.oprah.com/omagazine/200710/omag_200710_mission.jhtml

*Jeanne Zelasko* Fox Sports anchor/reporter learned this week ......................Thyroid Cancer
she has a form of thyroid cancer and will have surgery after her assignments covering the 2008. Cotton and Orange bowls for the network next week. click > Farther Off the Wall
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeanne_Zelasko


----------



## GD Women

*Ern Malley*
sensuous and daringly obscure poems of Ernest Lalor Malley, 
a car mechanic and insurance salesman who had died 
on July 23, 1943 at 24 of .........Graves Disease
http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2003/07/25/1059084198825.html

*Eli Marrero* DX 1998 - Baseball Catcher St. Louis Cardinals #26.............Thyroid Cancer

*Carla Overbeck* DX 2000 - the captain and one of the defensive
stalwarts of the United States women's Soccer national team......Graves' Disease
http://www.nytimes.com/library/sports/soccer/042500soc-roundup.html

*Joe Piscopo* DX 1981 - Comedian Actor.................Thyroid Cancer

*William Rehnquist* - chief justice of the U.S. Supreme Court.................Thyroid Cancer
age 80 2005 - Rehnquist remembered

*Kelly Ripken* - Wife of Baltimore Orioles star Cal Ripken, Jr.....Graves' Disease

*Emma Robinson* DX 1999 - Olympic-caliber Canadian Rower....Thyroid Cancer 
http://www.canoe.ca/WorldRowingChampionships/aug26_rob.html

*Christina Rossetti's* Biographical Situation in 1872 In1871...
Graves' disease/exophthalmic
It transformed her both mentally and physically. Appearance, she
looked a 'total wreck' her hair fell out, her skin discoloured, and her eyes bulged." http://www.brynmawr.edu/library/speccoll/guides/rossetti.shtml

*Charles Marion Russell*, 1864/1926 - Cowboy Artist...............Large Goiter
http://artmt.com/cmr/cmrbio.html

*Dominic Seiterle* DX 1997 - Olympic-caliber Canadian Rower.Thyroid Cancer
http://www.urmc.rochester.edu/news/story/index.cfm?id=285

*Karen Smyers* DX 1999 - Olympic-caliber Triathlete..............Thyroid Cancer
http://www.allthyroid.org/news/celebrity/smyers.html

*Daniel M. Snyder *DX 2001 - Washington Redskins Majority Owner...........Thyroid Cancer
http://redirx.com/?t9r

*Rod Stewart* DX 2000 - Rocker Intertainer.....Thyroid Cancer/ Nodule Surgery

*Mary Webb* (1881-1927); British novelist, nature essayist, poet. 
Afflicted with.......Graves Disease, 
an incurable thyroid disorder, she was in ill-health most her
short life. .....her death from complications from Graves' Disease


----------



## GD Women

*Julia Child* DX 1940's - Famous Cook...................Goiter
surgery to remove the enlarged thyroid after world War II.

*Hillary Rodham Clinton*............Hypothyrodism

*Ben Crenshaw* - World Class Golfer..............Graves' Disease
(born January 11, 1952 in Austin, Texas) is an American golfer. 
He attended the University of Texas and turned professional in 1973.
In the mid 1980s he suffered from.................Graves

*Charles Crenshaw Sr*., the father of two-time Masters Ben Crenshaw.............Thyroid Cancer

*Gail Devers* DX 1989 - Olympian............Graves' Disease

*Jerry DiPoto* DX 1994 - Baseball relief pitcher Colorado Rockies.......................Thyroid Cancer
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/baseball/mlb/news/2001/03/07/rockies_dipoto_ap/

*Roger Ebert *DX 2002 - Movie Critic..........Thyroid Cancer
http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/spotlight/2002/03/20-ebert.htm
*
Marty Feldman* - Comic.........Graves' Disease

*Faith Ford* - Actor, plays Corky on Murphy Brown.............Graves' Disease
*
Tipper Gore *- DX 1999, wife of Vice President Al Gore&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;Thyroid Nodule Surgery
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/famouspeople/a/tippergore.htm

*Nanci Griffith* - DX 1998, Folk Singer............Thyroid Cancer
(Breast Cancer 1996)
http://www.austinchronicle.com/gyrobase/Issue/story?oid=oid:260228

*Danny Jackson* - Baseball Player..................Thyroid Cancer

*Amy Kressierer*, a producer at WBAL-TV...................Graves' Disease
nbc13.com - Healthbeat 13 - Graves' Disease Often Goes Undiagnosed

*Barbara Leigh* - Actress.................Graves' Disease 
www.barbaraleigh.com

*Carl Lewis* DX 1996 - Olympic Athlete........Hypothyroidism

*William Kent Holaday* Died 6-22-2001 Complications from a 
....Thyroid Condition
Musician - Animator Born 1952 - Was the leader of
The Feature Animation Christmas Band - He worked on music and 
animation for Disney films such as, The Little Mermaid, The Lion 
King and The Fox And The Hound.The Dead Rock Stars Club 2001


----------



## GD Women

*Kim Alexis* - Super Model.........Hypothyroidism

*Isaac Asimou* DX 1972 - Age 52 Author.........Thyroid Cancer
http://home.earthlink.net/~sweetwind7/thyca/asimov.html

*Marc Ian Barasch *DX 1986 - Author......Thyroid Cancer

*Isabelle Beisiegel* Canadian golfer.....&#8230;..Graves' Disease 
SI.com - Golf - Canadian golfer has Grave's Disease - Wednesday November 30, 2005 3:39PM
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/golf/11/30/lpga.golfer/?section=si_golf

*Patty Berg* - Winner of the first Women's NationalOpen Golf Tournament
1946 and member of the LPGA Hall Fame .......Thyroid Cancer?)

*Pat Bradley*, a top player in the Ladies Professional Golfers Association...........Graves' Disease
http://www.allthyroid.org/news/celebrity/bradley.html

*George Bush Sr.* - Former President.................Graves' Disease
Barbara Bush - First Lady......................................Graves' Disease
Bush's Dog Millie.....................................................Lupus
(Normally dogs have hypothyroidism)

Richard Crenna DX 1998 at age 68 - Actor..........Thyroid Cancer

*Kim Cantrell* - Sex in the City - Samantha the sexy Blonde............Hashimoto's Thyroiditis


----------

